# Yo A4 goat owners questions about your 1st to 2nd shifting a little hard.......



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

*A4 goat owners questions about your 1st to 2nd shifting a little hard.......*

I have a 05 yj a4 goat and just want to see if your guy's goats does the same thing sometimes.

Sometimes basically from a stop and slowly taking off it shifts kind of hard ( Like a Jolt ) from 1st to 2nd, then from there on its nice and soft. 

It has 49,000 miles and besides the point of my question here, I think it time to drain the tranny fluid and put new fluid and filter right? According to owners manaul 50,000 is the time frame. Thanks

Wanted to say it doesnt do it All The Time, seems like it depends where is the throttle peddal position while moving along. I'll verify tommorow but seems like it shifts harder from 1st to 2nd when barely taking off lightly, but if I where to get it on it a little not much, it wont do the hard shifting from 1st to 2nd.

Also you guys might say no I dont feel this or whatever, but I didnt notice or bother psoting a question about it until I saw another user post a thread about the hard firmness shifting of 1st to 2nd, so you guys tommorow and so on need to check out your a4's goats to feel it first hand.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you the original owner? Did it come with any mods? Theres a good chance a shift kit might have been put in it. Mine shifts pretty hard especially in 1st to 2nd but I had a shift kit put in so maybe that's why yours is doing the same.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

When I was stock, mine always shifted hard from 1st to 2nd, but only when I was getting on it. The ass end would lose traction and break out to one side or the other even when the traction control was left on. When I bought my Diablosport Predator tuner, it seemed to shift even more violent. I don't recall any hard shifting from just a partially depressed gas pedal though. But then again, that was 4 years ago.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

does yours feel awfully fast too???...mine does the hard shift sometimes...usually when putting along or getting on it part throttle...and it'll spin the Goodrich's...mine's normal at 10K miles...
Bill


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea seems normal, it depends where is the throttle position, mph speed etc etc. Sometimes shifts soft and other times hard.


----------



## dustygto (Oct 20, 2010)

just bought a 2005 gto a4 last week and everything seems to be fine ecxept the traction control doesnt seen to change anything weather it is on or off,,, this car will not spin the tires. what is normal for this car?


----------



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

Manual Transmission manual states:

If you are going 15 to 19 mph, and your throttle is at 21% or less while trying to shift from first to second, a light on your dashboard will come on looking something like this:

1 -> 4

__

Basically, the car will not let you shift into second if either of these situations come into play. This is called CAGS or Computer Assisted Gear Selection. I've never really liked it, but I found the easiest way to avoid it was to just get past 20mph and then shift into second, although others will simply go from first to third. That was my issue for a while at least.

__

Not sure if this correlates to the autos or not.


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds normal to me as well.. according to my experience with the GTO


----------



## bigcheck (Oct 27, 2010)

*mine too*

I've had my 2006 gto since it had 8800 miles now has 44000 always had a little kick from 1st to second but it just started jerking bad. Its not normal haven't got it checked out yet.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine will give a nice kick from 1 to 2, but I have a rebuilt trans with a shift kit and a cam. I bought it with the stock trans in it, but I warrantied the trans after like 2 weeks, had it rebuilt with the shift kit and all on GM's dime lol. But I do remember that she has always been a little sassy when going from 1-2, but I put the cam in on day 1 when I got her, so that could definately be effecting mine..... Sounds to me like you need to get her looked at or find out if there are some mods on the car you do no know about.


----------

